
News from Quarantine - cookingoils
https://elliott.computer/news/
======
zachkatz
I love this simple, HTML-only style website. Any chance you can recommmend a
super-simple WYSIWYG way to make a site like this (for a layman who knows
basic HTML but would rather not mess with it)?

